# R22 Replacement



## Maxwell HVAC

Hello 

R22 is over $350.00 for 30lbs tanks. Any solutions out there.
I see this new item by a company called Ecofreeez. EF-22a.
They claim thats it's a drop in replacemnet for R22 and can be used to top off and/or replace. Its made of hydrocarbons.
Very reasonable in price. 
Any thoughts aout there will be greatly appereciated.

Joe Darby


----------



## HD HVAC

*Great Stuff!!*

I have used the stuff and its great. I was skeptical at first like you are, but I took the risk and just ordered some. It worked like a charm- I used less and still got the same temps. It also ran at lower amperage. I am officially finished with paying over inflated prices for R22.


----------



## beenthere

The EPA has not approved propane to be used in central cooling systems.


----------



## acefurnacefixer

beenthere said:


> The EPA has not approved propane to be used in central cooling systems.


Who said anything about using LP gas for cooling?


----------



## beenthere

acefurnacefixer said:


> Who said anything about using LP gas for cooling?


Look at whats in EF-22a, propane. Propane is also known as R290.


----------



## chillmeister

Currently hydrocarbon based refrigerants are allowed for refrigerator/freezer use only.


----------



## jmyhvac

You said that you can use this to top off? Have you done this? what happen to your pressures? never good to start mixing gases.


----------



## vespa

*a/c repaer*

there max you can use ecofreeez 22a to replease the r22 it is a bit coolder and you have no problem you Amp will go down +_ 30% dut look for instuction how to replease the freon.


----------



## vespa

jmyhvac said:


> You said that you can use this to top off? Have you done this? what happen to your pressures? never good to start mixing gases.


please do not mix kleen the systeem whit nitro enz..
the pressures are the same 65 low 180 high (psi)


----------



## GeoAlex

*r438a*

We're currently converting 20 units to r438a from 22. we've done about 6 of them so far and things seem ok. Pressures and temps are pretty close to pre convert. fyi for dryship units the manufacturer says it will void the warranty if you say it has r438.


So far so good. time will tell, also to note its not that hot yet.


----------



## manny

You could use the NU22B it just need a new filter drier different pressures you could download the pt chart in the icor website


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami

the stuff works great but its very flammable. so be careful.


----------



## Superdave1

Dupont M099- thats what the manufacturers recommend and we use.

Isn't that the same co. that invented R22????:thumbsup:


----------



## manny

yeah it is and its easy to replace I already did two of them


----------



## jmyhvac

They are pushing R421a hear has anyone tried this?


----------



## manny

it looks like r421a is a retrofit for r22 with same pressure slighty different but not that much


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami

I been using it here in Miami for awhile now.. it seems to work just as good as the original r22. its a shame that the r22 is so costly now.. but we gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## coolyourair

Maxwell HVAC said:


> Hello
> 
> R22 is over $350.00 for 30lbs tanks. Any solutions out there.
> I see this new item by a company called Ecofreeez. EF-22a.
> They claim thats it's a drop in replacemnet for R22 and can be used to top off and/or replace. Its made of hydrocarbons.
> Very reasonable in price.
> Any thoughts aout there will be greatly appereciated.
> 
> Joe Darby


here in florida prices for r22 are above the $500 !!
as for r22 replacement , they work great for us.


----------



## jmyhvac

My understanding is that you cannot top of with any refrigerant you are better of evacuating and do a vaccum then recharge, I have been using 421a and it has worked great, I have only had one goodman 5 ton that came up to 400 psi on high side and 31 temp. on low I am thinking if I put a 6 ton piston in it I may be fine.


----------

